# HELP for NEW user



## ricky3 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi, my name's Rick, Im a new user to this site. I'm about to start my tshirt business and im thinking about working with Districtlines.com 

Does anyone have any info about the % they take from each sale, and also how much profit I can make?


----------



## Elsea (May 31, 2008)

ricky3 said:


> Hi, my name's Rick, Im a new user to this site. I'm about to start my tshirt business and im thinking about working with Districtlines.com
> 
> Does anyone have any info about the % they take from each sale, and also how much profit I can make?


 I do not know anything about that company but I have always emailed or called the company I am interested in doing business with if I had questions that were not answered by their FAQ answers. It could be a start in answering your questions about them.


----------

